# The Bayside Hotel, Weston-super-Mare.



## LivingFire (Oct 7, 2008)

The Bayside Hotel is located on the Birnbeck end of the Weston-super-Mare seafront.
Not sure on exact dates, but it's been abandoned for more than 2 years.
Despite appearing not too scruffy from the outside, it is in a _very_ bad way inside. Half of all the floorboards are missing, and as we were exploring it we were walking primarily on a mess of soggy mattresses, misplaced pieces of MDF and doors that have been kicked down.
A lot of stuff has been left in there - drinks, bar stools, food, cookers, and lots of furniture. It's sad to see it looking like that, I can imagine it was a lovely place to stay just a few years ago.












Access was sketchy but after a quick recce we were in. I wont be too specific but it involved carefully lowering yourself 6ft down.






Wok the hell?










One of the resident felines .






























There were a few piles of promotional leaflets in the office. It was bizarre to compare the descriptions and pictures of the charming seaside hotel that it was before it closed to how it looks now. Very sad to see how fast it's decayed really!





Here's one that I scanned in.


----------



## Neosea (Oct 7, 2008)

Cool, nice find thanks


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 7, 2008)

I think it's really sad to see the inside like that. This is just a guess, but I suspect it's one of those hotels that had become unfashionable and updating was just too costly due to lack of custom. Great building from the front though. Nice find.


----------



## BigLoada (Oct 7, 2008)

Thats a really dirty mattress! I wonder what stained it. Nice set of trashy dereliction mate


----------



## CHEWY (Oct 8, 2008)

i likes this 

did it not honk of cat piss ?


----------



## carew (Oct 8, 2008)

Great looking place


----------



## Virusman26 (Oct 9, 2008)

What a shame as the place looks quite mint outside. Almost like it's been maintained on the exterior! Good shots there!


----------



## snoopin about (Dec 30, 2008)

that bed looks like some one bled to death in it 
quite a spooky place with all the cats running about i bet


----------



## hopnskip (Jan 3, 2009)

I fitted a phone line into that place just before it closed down!!! 

... has a nice view of the burnt down pier as well!!


----------

